# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  απωλεια παιδιου

## αννα90

εχω απολυτη αναγκη να μιλησω με καποιον και δεν εχω κανεναν. ακομα και οι φιλες μου δεν μπορουν να με βοηθησουν ουτε να με καταλαβουν. 
ειμαι 22 χρονων, εχω μια σχεση η οποια πηγαινε πολυ καλα και ετσι αποφασισαμε με τον φιλο μου να συζησουμε.
ειχε περασει περιπου ενας μηνας οταν μαθαμε πως ημουν εγκυος, εγω αρχικα φοβηθηκα γιατι σκεφτομουν πως δεν θα τα βγαλω περα με τους δικους μου και ετσι η πρωτη μου αντιδραση ηταν να μην το κρατησω, ο φιλος μου ελεγε πως σε οτι κι αν αποφασισω θα ειναι διπλα μου. 

τελικα αποφασισα να το πω στη μητερα μου και η αντιδραση της ηταν εντελως διαφορετικη απο αυτο που περιμενα. μου ειπε πως η αποφαση ειναι δικη μου και πως θα με βοηθησει και στις δυο περιπτωσεις. 
τοτε αλλαξα γνωμη, θελησα να το κρατησω..ειχε περασει μια ολοκληρη εβδομαδα και ειχα αρχισει να συνηθιζω στην ιδεα να γινω μητερα, πηγα και σε γιατρο, εκανα και υπερηχογραφημα και οταν ειδα το εμβρυο ολα αλλαξαν μεσα μου. 
οπως αλλαξα εγω ομως ετσι αλλαξε και εκεινος, οσο με εβλεπε να θελω να κρατησω το παιδι τοσο αντιδρουσε, μου εδειξε εναν εαυτο που δεν τον ειχα ξαναδει.
ξαφνικα αρχισε να λεει πως ενω ηταν ατυχημα εγω προσπαθουσα να το εκμεταλευτω, του ειπα πως το μονο που ηθελα ηταν να κρατησω το παιδι και οχι να παντρευτω.

το ειπε στους δικους του και τους ειχα ολους εναντιον μου, κανεις τους δεν ηθελε εκεινο το παιδι να γεννηθει. η μητερα μου ειπε θα με βοηθουσε αλλα εννοειται πως αν το κρατουσα θα επρεπε να ακολουθησει και γαμος. βλεπετε προερχομαι απο χωριο και ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα εκει.
οι μερες περνουσαν και ειχα φτασει σε σημειο να μην τρωω, να ειμαι κλεισμενη στο σπιτι και να κλαιω. προσπαθουσα να βρω μια λυση αλλα δεν υπηρχε καμια.

ειμαι 22 χρονων, δεν εχω τελειωσει καλα καλα τις σπουδες μου, δεν εχω δικα μου χρηματα, ο πατερας μου δεν το ηξερε και αν το μαθαινε θα αναγκαζε να γινει αυτος ο γαμος με το ζορι και εγω δεν ηθελα να πουν οι γονεις του φιλου μου οτι επωφεληθηκα την κατασταση, να το κρατησω μονη μου αδυνατο, χωρις χρηματα, χωρις ανθρωπους να με στηριζουν, χωρις ενα πτυχιο, μια δουλεια πως;

για μερες τον παρακαλουσα, εκλαιγα μπροστα του και εκεινος καθοταν απαθης διπλα μου και κοιταγε αλλου λες και δεν με εβλεπε και δεν με ακουγε.
ακομα και το τελευταιο βραδυ πριν το ραντεβου για την εκτρωση τον παρακαλουσα να μην το κανουμε μα εκεινος τιποτα. 

κατεβηκα στα χειρουργια κλαιγοντας, οταν με ξαπλωσαν στο κρεβατι του χειρουργιου επαθα υστερια εκλαιγα, ετρεμα και χτυπιομουν, παρακαλουσα το γιατρο να μην το κανει
ουτε αφηνα τον αναισθησιολογο να μου κανει την ενεση, μεχρι που ο γιατρος και μια νοσοκομα με ακινητοποιησαν και ο αναισθησιολογος τα καταφερε.

για ενα μεγαλο διαστημα ειχα κλειστει στον εαυτο μου, σκεφτομουν μονο τον θανατο, δεν σηκωνομουν καν απο το κρεβατι, δεν μιλουσα με κανεναν. εκεινος ηταν διπλα μου, ετοιμος να με αγκαλιασει και να με βοηθησει να το ξεπερασω. κατι που ομως εμενα με εκανε να θυμωνω ακομη περισσοτερο γιατι προσπαθουσε να με ''βοηθησει'' να ξεπερασω κατι που ο ιδιος μου προκαλεσε!

εχουν περασει 3μηνες απο τοτε, επειτα απο ενα μηνα καλυτερεψα. τωρα συνεχιζω φαινομενικα τη ζωη μου, οσοι ηξεραν συμπεριφερονται λες και δεν εγινε ποτε, εγω ομως δεν μπορω να κανω το ιδιο. δεν μπορω να ξεχασω.
πολλα βραδυα δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω,βλεπω εφιαλτες, καθομαι και κλαιω, βλεπω εγκυες και μωρα στο δρομο και βαζω τα κλαμματα, δεν ξερω αν ειναι παραλογο που ειμαι ετσι.
ολοι ετσι λενε, λενε πως εχει περασει καιρος, πως δεν εγινε και τιποτα, πως πρεπει να συνεχισω τη ζωη μου, αλλα δεν μπορω.

ειναι λαθος που δεν μπορω; ειναι παραλογο;
με τον φιλο μου τσακωνομαστε συνεχεια
και το πιο τρελο απ'ολα ειναι πως ενω εκανε ολα αυτα και πολλες φορες νιωθω θυμο και τον βριζω και με πιανει υστερια, δεν μπορω να τον χωρισω, θελω αλλα δεν μπορω.
αυτο ειναι το παραλογο.

εχω παθει εμμονη με αυτο το θεμα, δεν μπορω να σκεφτω τιποτα αλλο, νιωθω πως αν κανω αλλο παιδι θα εξιλεωθω για οτι εγινε.
θελω να με βοηθησει καποιος, να μου δειξει πως να το ξεπερασω, δεν αντεχω αλλο.

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

Όταν κάτι κακό συμβαίνει μπορείς είτε να το αφήσεις να σε ορίσει, να σε καταστρέψει ή μπορείς να το αφήσεις να σε δυναμώσει.... 

Είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο... αλλά αν έχεις αγάπη μέσα σου μοίρασε την σε παιδιά που έχουν ανάγκη. Εθελοντική εργασία σε ιδρύματα...κτλ ασχολήσου με την αγάπη που ήθελες να δώσεις σε αυτό το παιδί και δεν την έδωσες. Το όλο περιστατικό έγινε και δεν αλλάζει αλλά σου έδειξε κάτι πολύ σημαντικό ο άνθρωπος που είναι δίπλα σου δεν πρέπει να είναι δίπλα σου... Πάτα στα πόδια, εξέφρασε την θλίψη και την οργή σου. Μην την αφήνεις να σου δηλητηριάζει την ψυχή ... και χώρισε (άποψη μου)

----------


## betelgeuse

> κατεβηκα στα χειρουργια κλαιγοντας, οταν με ξαπλωσαν στο κρεβατι του χειρουργιου επαθα υστερια εκλαιγα, ετρεμα και χτυπιομουν, παρακαλουσα το γιατρο να μην το κανει
> ουτε αφηνα τον αναισθησιολογο να μου κανει την ενεση, μεχρι που ο γιατρος και μια νοσοκομα με ακινητοποιησαν και ο αναισθησιολογος τα καταφερε.


Aυτο αποκλειεται να συνεβει .

----------


## αννα90

σου δινω το λογο μου πως συνεβη, μαλιστα ο αναισθησιολογος μου ελεγε να ηρεμησω και να μεινω ακινητη για να μην κανει ζημια στη φλεβα, ο αναισθησιολος με κρατουσε απο το δεξι χερι, και η νοσοκομα με το γιατρο απο τα ποδια, ετρεμα τοσο πολυ που τα ποδια μου πηγαιναν περα δωθε. δεν εχω λογο να πω ψεμματα..ειδικα εδω που δεν με ξερει κανεις και δεν χρειαζεται να κρυβομαι η' να νιωθω ντροπη. το μονο που ζηταω ειναι να ακουσω μια καλη κουβεντα και να με βοηθησει καποιος να βρω μια λυση στους φοβους μου και να το ξεπερασω.

κλειδι σκεψης αυτο με τα παιδακια το εχω σκεφτει κι εγω, η σχολη μου εχει καποια σχεση και εχω ηδη αρχισει να το ψαχνω για μεταπτυχιακο ετσι ωστε να μπορεσω να εργαστω σε αναλογες υπηρεσιες. οσο για να χωρισω δεν ξερω αν θα τα καταφερω τουλαχιστον για τωρα.
ουτε εγω καταλαβαινω γιατι δεν μπορω, ειναι σαν να εχω κολλησει μαζι του και πως δεν θα μπορεσω να ειμαι με κανεναν αλλο μετα απο αυτο.

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

> σου δινω το λογο μου πως συνεβη, μαλιστα ο αναισθησιολογος μου ελεγε να ηρεμησω και να μεινω ακινητη για να μην κανει ζημια στη φλεβα, ο αναισθησιολος με κρατουσε απο το δεξι χερι, και η νοσοκομα με το γιατρο απο τα ποδια, ετρεμα τοσο πολυ που τα ποδια μου πηγαιναν περα δωθε. δεν εχω λογο να πω ψεμματα..ειδικα εδω που δεν με ξερει κανεις και δεν χρειαζεται να κρυβομαι η' να νιωθω ντροπη. το μονο που ζηταω ειναι να ακουσω μια καλη κουβεντα και να με βοηθησει καποιος να βρω μια λυση στους φοβους μου και να το ξεπερασω.
> 
> κλειδι σκεψης αυτο με τα παιδακια το εχω σκεφτει κι εγω, η σχολη μου εχει καποια σχεση και εχω ηδη αρχισει να το ψαχνω για μεταπτυχιακο ετσι ωστε να μπορεσω να εργαστω σε αναλογες υπηρεσιες. οσο για να χωρισω δεν ξερω αν θα τα καταφερω τουλαχιστον για τωρα.
> ουτε εγω καταλαβαινω γιατι δεν μπορω, ειναι σαν να εχω κολλησει μαζι του και πως δεν θα μπορεσω να ειμαι με κανεναν αλλο μετα απο αυτο.



Συχνά δεχόμαστε την αγάπη που νομίζουμε ότι μας αξίζει αλλά δεν σου αξίζει ο συγκεκριμένος κ η καταστάσεις στο έδειξαν. Μερικές φορές πρέπει να αφήσεις συναισθηματικά τα πράγματα που κάποτε σήμαιναν πολλά για εσένα, έτσι ώστε να μπορέσεις να προχωρήσεις πέρα από το παρελθόν και τον πόνο που σου φέρνει και να ανοίξεις το επόμενο κεφάλαιο στη ζωή σου....
Ασχολήσου με πράγματα που θα σε γεμίσουν με θετικά συναισθήματα... κλάψε όταν είσαι λυπημένη...γέλα όταν είσαι χαρούμενη. Η ζωή προχωράει προσπάθησε στο μέλλον να μην οδηγηθείς στις ίδιες καταστάσεις...

----------


## Συνήθεια

Δεν διάβασα όλο το κείμενο,σταμάτησα εκεί που είπες την λέξη ατύχημα. Είσαι πάρα πολύ νέα για να σου συμβεί όλο αυτό. Δεν ξέρω να σου πω τι να κάνεις .Φύγε ίσως.

----------


## αννα90

καθε φορα που του λεω να χωρισουμε εκεινος στεναχωριεται μου λεει πως το εχει μετανιωσει και πως δεν επρεπε να μου το κανει αυτο και ενω εχω τοσο θυμο μεσα μου γι'αυτο που μου εκανε τοτε τον λυπαμαι. δεν ξερω γιατι τον δικαιολογω και σε εσενα και μεσα μου, θα σου πω ομως αυτο που μου λενε ακομα και οι φιλες μου, οτι ναι μεν ειναι αδικαιολογητος αλλα ειμαι η πρωτη του σχεση, η πρωτη που εκανε ερωτα (βλεπεις ειμαστε και οι δυο απο ενα μικρο χωριο και εκει μεγαλωνεις αλλιως) και τρομαξε με το θεμα της εγκυμοσυνης.
αυτο που με πληγωσε πιο πολυ ομως δεν ειναι οτι φοβηθηκε και δεν ηθελε να γινει πατερας αλλα το γεγονος πως με εβλεπε να κλαιω ηταν διπλα και στεκοταν ακινητος, εκεινος λεει πως δεν εκανε τιποτα γιατι ειναι ντροπαλος και επειδη δεν ειχει εμπειρα με τα κοριτσια δεν ηξερε πως να μου συμπεριφερθει.
ομως ειμαι τοσο μπερδεμενη και εγω ωρες ωρες συμφωνω μαζι σου και λεω πως ειναι ο χειροτερος ανθρωπος του κοσμου και μετα βαζει τα κλαμματα και δεν ξερω ποιον να λυπηθω περισσοτερο, εμενα η' αυτον. ειμαι αξια της μοιρας μου ε;
οπως και να'χει σ'ευχαριστω για τη σημασια που μου εδωσες, την ειχα αναγκη ειδικα τωρα που ολοι φερονται λες και δεν εγινε ποτε και δεν μιλουν για αυτο. να εισαι καλα και εσυ και οι δικοι σου ανθρωποι!

----------


## Συνήθεια

Το να ζεις σε μια μικρή κοινωνία τόσο νέα ,δεν έχω τι να πω, το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι εκείνος δεν είναι αυτός .είσαι τόσο νέα και τόσο έμπυρη πια , Ο χρόνος θα σου δείξει τι θα κάνεις,προς το παρών κάνε υπομονή και βάλε τους στόχους σου. Αύριο που θα ξημερώσει δες την αυγή και πάρε τα μπαγκάζια σου και φύγε. Ζήσε.

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

> καθε φορα που του λεω να χωρισουμε εκεινος στεναχωριεται μου λεει πως το εχει μετανιωσει και πως δεν επρεπε να μου το κανει αυτο και ενω εχω τοσο θυμο μεσα μου γι'αυτο που μου εκανε τοτε τον λυπαμαι. δεν ξερω γιατι τον δικαιολογω και σε εσενα και μεσα μου, θα σου πω ομως αυτο που μου λενε ακομα και οι φιλες μου, οτι ναι μεν ειναι αδικαιολογητος αλλα ειμαι η πρωτη του σχεση, η πρωτη που εκανε ερωτα (βλεπεις ειμαστε και οι δυο απο ενα μικρο χωριο και εκει μεγαλωνεις αλλιως) και τρομαξε με το θεμα της εγκυμοσυνης.
> αυτο που με πληγωσε πιο πολυ ομως δεν ειναι οτι φοβηθηκε και δεν ηθελε να γινει πατερας αλλα το γεγονος πως με εβλεπε να κλαιω ηταν διπλα και στεκοταν ακινητος, εκεινος λεει πως δεν εκανε τιποτα γιατι ειναι ντροπαλος και επειδη δεν ειχει εμπειρα με τα κοριτσια δεν ηξερε πως να μου συμπεριφερθει.
> ομως ειμαι τοσο μπερδεμενη και εγω ωρες ωρες συμφωνω μαζι σου και λεω πως ειναι ο χειροτερος ανθρωπος του κοσμου και μετα βαζει τα κλαμματα και δεν ξερω ποιον να λυπηθω περισσοτερο, εμενα η' αυτον. ειμαι αξια της μοιρας μου ε;
> οπως και να'χει σ'ευχαριστω για τη σημασια που μου εδωσες, την ειχα αναγκη ειδικα τωρα που ολοι φερονται λες και δεν εγινε ποτε και δεν μιλουν για αυτο. να εισαι καλα και εσυ και οι δικοι σου ανθρωποι!



Σου είπα είναι η άποψη μου ΕΓΩ θα τον άφηνα ... Δεν θα μπορούσα να πάω παρακάτω μένοντας στο ίδιο περιβάλλον και να επικοινωνώ με τα ίδια άτομα...θα άλλαζα παραστάσεις. Αυτός όμως είναι ο δικός μου τρόπος. Εσύ να κάνεις ότι θεωρείς καλύτερο για τον εαυτό σου και το μέλλον σου.

----------


## elis

Υπόψην εχω χαρτί για την τρέλα μου συνεχίζω
κακομαθημένη είσαι κάτσε σκέψου το

----------


## congato

Νομίζω πως η επιλογή σου ήταν μόνο δική σου. θα μπορούσες να κρατήσεις το παιδί χωρίς αυτόν όσο δύσκολο και αν είναι. Αφού όμως έχουν έτσι τα πράγματα, άποψη μου να χωρίσεις και να φύγεις μακριά από αυτόν τον υποκριτή γιατί περί αυτού πρόκειται, από την στιγμή που σε παρότρυνε να κάνεις έκτρωση και τώρα αφού έγινε λέει πως το μετάνιωσε. Στάσου στα πόδια σου. γίνε δυνατή και ταυτόχρονα σκληρή, και φύγε. Είναι δύσκολο και το κατανοώ, όταν όμως εσύ είσαι τέτοια κατάσταση και αυτόν ούτε καν που τον ενδιαφέρει, λυπάμαι αλλά έχεις δίπλα σου έναν αναίσθητο. Συγνώμη για το ύφος μου, αλλά εκνευρίζομαι απίστευτα με τέτοιες συμπεριφορές αντρών - κτηνών προς τις γυναίκες διότι αυτός ούτε αισθάνθηκε μέσα του να σκοτώνεται μια ψυχή άδικα, ούτε νιώθει ότι νιώθεις εσύ τώρα. ΦΥΓΕ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ!!! όπως είπανε και πιο πάνω, μπορείς να δώσεις όλη αυτή την αγάπη μου έχεις μέσα σου για το παδί, σε παιδάκια που την έχουν πραγματικά ανάγκη. Αγαπώ τα παιδιά, και νιώθεις μεγάλη ικανοποίηση όταν βλέπεις ένα παιδάκι να γελάει εξαιτίας σου!!

----------


## kerasi

Εγκυος αρχικα πως εμεινες?

----------


## Nocash

> Εγκυος αρχικα πως εμεινες?


ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΡΙΝΟ......





























Εχεις καταντησει αηδια ρε φιλε...

----------


## αννα90

γιατι λες πως ειμαι κακομαθημενη;

----------


## αννα90

εσπασε το προφυλακτικο και δεν το καταλαβαμε, εγω ειμαι η πρωτη του κοπελα και δεν ξερει απο αυτα, ουτε εγω ουτε αυτος καταλαβαμε τιποτα και οσο για την εγκυμοσυνη ουτε καν πηγε ο νους μας. ειχα και εξεταστικη τοτε οποτε το μυαλο εφοσον ειχα καθυστερηση πηγε κατευθειαν οτι ειναι λογω αγχους για τα μαθηματα. 

εκεινος λεει πως το μετανιωσε οχι γιατι θελει το παιδι αλλα γιατι συνειδητοποιησε ποσο εχω πληγωθει απο ολο αυτο. στηριζει τη συμπεριφορα του στο γεγονος οτι δεν ειχε προηγουμενες σχεσεις και δεν ξερει πως να αντιδρασει. αυτα μου τα ειπε σημερα..

----------


## Nocash

Αννα κανε οτι λεει η καρδια σου...
Κανεις απο εδω μεσα δε μπορει να σου πει τι ειναι πιο "σωστο" για εσενα εκτος απο τη καρδια σου...

Παντως φρικαρα π λες οτι σε κρατησανε με το ζορι να σε ναρκωσουνε.....

----------


## αννα90

> Αννα κανε οτι λεει η καρδια σου...
> Κανεις απο εδω μεσα δε μπορει να σου πει τι ειναι πιο "σωστο" για εσενα εκτος απο τη καρδια σου...
> 
> Παντως φρικαρα π λες οτι σε κρατησανε με το ζορι να σε ναρκωσουνε.....


κοιτα μπορει να σου φανει περιεργο αλλα δεν τους κατηγορω (τους γιατρους).
που να ξερει ο γυναικολογος και οι αλλοι δυο εκει μεσα οτι εγω δεν ηθελα να το κανω και με αναγκαζαν, δεν ξερουν τι συμβαινει μεσα στο σπιτι μου, θεωρουν λοιπον οτι θελω και το κανω.
οσο ημουν κατω μεχρι να ξεντυθω και να με εξετασουν ημουν σε μια κατασταση που ναι μεν ειχα κοκκινισει απο το κλαμα αλλα απο την αλλη περιφερομουν σαν ζομπι δεν μπορω να στο εξηγησω ακριβως. οταν λοιπον μπηκα στο χειρουργιο καταλαβα πως δεν υπαρχει γυρισμος και φρικαρα. ο γυναικολογος βλεπωντας με να ''παλευω'' με τον αναισθησιολογο νομιζε οτι φοβηθηκα την επεμβαση και προκειμενου να σπασει καμια φλεβα η' δεν ξερω και εγω τι προσπαθησε να ελεγξει την κατασταση.

----------


## kerasi

Αννα σε ρωτησα για να καταλαβεις πως εγινε και να μην επαναληφθει στο μελλον. Τα προφυλακτικα να ξερεις, δε τα αφηνουμε στον ηλιο κανενα 8μηνο ή να ναι ληγμενα γιατι μετα σπανε. Επισης παντα οταν τραβιεται εξω ο τυπος πρεπει να τσεκαρει αν εσπασε. Το κρατας ορθιο και κοιτας αν σταζει. Σε περιπτωση που σπασει και δε θες να γινεις μαμα, παιρνεις το χαπι της επομενης μερας το δυνατον γρηγοροτερα. 

Τωρα για τα υπολοιπα, ολα αυτα που περιγραφεις ειναι μια απ τις πιο χιλιοπαιγμενες ιστοριες, με τα ιδια συμπτωματα στην ψυχολογια σου, τους ιδιους πρωταγωνιστες και τις αντιδρασεις τους. Θελει ενα διαστημα να συνελθεις, ουτε η πρωτη εισαι ουτε η τελευταια. Αν μπορεις να πας και σε καποιον ειδικο ακομα καλυτερα. Δεν πεθαινεις, πιστεψε με. Και κοιτα τα μαθηματα σου γιατι αν περιμενεις απο αλλου σωθηκες. Απο μια πλευρα ειναι και το καλο οτι δε θα περιοροστεις απο τωρα, γτ εισαι πολυ μικρη. Εχεις μπροστα σου δρομο ακομα στα γκομενικα και οχι μονο. Γενικα παντρειες και εγκυμοσυνες κατω των 30...αστο καλυτερα....!

----------


## αννα90

> Αννα σε ρωτησα για να καταλαβεις πως εγινε και να μην επαναληφθει στο μελλον. Τα προφυλακτικα να ξερεις, δε τα αφηνουμε στον ηλιο κανενα 8μηνο ή να ναι ληγμενα γιατι μετα σπανε. Επισης παντα οταν τραβιεται εξω ο τυπος πρεπει να τσεκαρει αν εσπασε. Το κρατας ορθιο και κοιτας αν σταζει. Σε περιπτωση που σπασει και δε θες να γινεις μαμα, παιρνεις το χαπι της επομενης μερας το δυνατον γρηγοροτερα. 
> 
> Τωρα για τα υπολοιπα, ολα αυτα που περιγραφεις ειναι μια απ τις πιο χιλιοπαιγμενες ιστοριες, με τα ιδια συμπτωματα στην ψυχολογια σου, τους ιδιους πρωταγωνιστες και τις αντιδρασεις τους. Θελει ενα διαστημα να συνελθεις, ουτε η πρωτη εισαι ουτε η τελευταια. Αν μπορεις να πας και σε καποιον ειδικο ακομα καλυτερα. Δεν πεθαινεις, πιστεψε με. Και κοιτα τα μαθηματα σου γιατι αν περιμενεις απο αλλου σωθηκες. Απο μια πλευρα ειναι και το καλο οτι δε θα περιοροστεις απο τωρα, γτ εισαι πολυ μικρη. Εχεις μπροστα σου δρομο ακομα στα γκομενικα και οχι μονο. Γενικα παντρειες και εγκυμοσυνες κατω των 30...αστο καλυτερα....!




πλεον παιρνω αντισυλληπτικα, μου τα εδωσε ο γιατρος αμεσως μετα την επεμβαση και μου εξηγεισαι ο ιδιος καποια πραγματα, βεβαια μακαρι ολα αυτα να τα ηξερα νωριτερα και να τα γλυτωνα ολα αυτα.
δεν θα ειχα προβλημα να γινω μαμα απο τωρα αγαπω πολυ τα παιδια γι'αυτο και με πληγωσε τοσο αυτη η ιστορια, ομως περισσοτερο ξερεις με πληγωσε το γεγονος οτι για κατι που αφορουσε τη ζωη μου και το σωμα μου δεν αποφασισα εγω, ενιωσα πως αν και ζω σε μια φαινομενικα ελευθερη χωρα δεν ειμαι ελευθερη να πραξω αυτο που θελω και που εγω θεωρω σωστο για κατι που με αφορα. επειτα το ολο θεμα του χειρουργιου μου δημιουργησε και αλλα θεματα που δεν τα ειχα σκεφτει ποτε σοβαρα μεχρι τωρα.
κλονιστηκαν ολα μεσα μου. 
καθε βραδυ επεφτα να κοιμηθω και σκεφτομουν τον θανατο, βλεπεις οταν συνηλθα απο την ναρκωση ειχε κολλησει το μυαλο μου σε εκεινα τα λεπτα που δεν καταλαβαινα, εκαναν τοσα στο σωμα μου, περασαν τοσα λεπτα και εγω γι'αυτα εχω μονο κενο στο μυαλο μου.
δεν ξερω πως σας ακουγονται αυτα, αν ειναι τρελα η' αν με θεωρειται ενα ανωριμο χαζο κοριτσακι.
απλα μετα απο αυτο αρχισα να σκεφτομαι πως καθε μερα και καθε λεπτο που περνα ειναι ενα ακομα βημα που με φερνει κοντα στο θανατο. στην αρχη εκλαιγα και ελεγα πως το παιδι μου θα ειναι αγγελος και τετοιες βλακειες αλλα μετα συνειδητοποιησα πως δεν θα ειναι πουθενα γιατι δεν υπαρχει τιποτα μετα παρα μονο αυτο το σκοταδι, που δεν καταλαβαινεις, δεν υπαρχεις.
με αλλα λογια αυτο το απαισιο γεγονος της ζωης μου εξελιχθηκε μεσα μου και με επηρεασε σε ολα κανωντας με να αναιρω και να αμφισβητω τα παντα γυρω μου.
εχω εναν μικρο αδερφο εφτα χρονων, οποτε πιστρεφω στο σπιτι των γονιων μου κοιμαμαι μαζι του, καθομαι λοιπον και τον κοιταω και με πιανουν τα κλαμματα γιατι φοβαμαι μηπως παθει κατι και να τον χασω οπως εχασα αυτο το παιδι.
δεν ξερω ισως εχετε δικιο και το καλυτερο ειναι να δω καποιον ειδικο.

----------


## kerasi

Ειτε πας στον ειδικο ειτε οχι, αυτα τα συμπτωματα μετα απ οτι περασες θα τα εχεις για ενα διαστημα. Το προβλημα βρισκεται βαθυτερα. Οι προλεταριοι δεν εχουν να χασουν τιποτα εκτος απ τις αλυσιδες τους ελεγε ο μαρξ, γι αυτο πρεπει να επαναστατησουν. Το ιδιο πρεπει να κανεις και συ.

----------


## αννα90

το θεμα ειναι αν θα μπορεσω να τα ξεπερασω ποτε η' οχι

----------


## Συνήθεια

Φύγε από αυτόν τον άνθρωπο. Υπάρχει κάτι που περιμένει. Την λένε ζωή.

----------


## congato

επόμενο δεν ήταν να πληγωθείς, εφόσον υπήρχε μια ψυχή μέσα σου? ΛΟΓΙΚΗ θέλει όχι εμπειρία πες του

----------


## αννα90

> επόμενο δεν ήταν να πληγωθείς, εφόσον υπήρχε μια ψυχή μέσα σου? ΛΟΓΙΚΗ θέλει όχι εμπειρία πες του


εγω προσπαθω να του το πω. οταν ειμαι χαλια του μιλαω, ενταξει μπορει να παρεκτρεπομαι και να φωναζω αλλα αυτο γινεται γιατι δεν μπορω να παριστανω πως ειμαι καλα, και εκεινος δεν κανει τιποτα. μιλαμε στο τηλεφωνο του τα λεω και δεν μου απανταει, του ζηταω να μου απαντησει, να πει κατι και αυτος γιατι μονο το να τα λεω δεν με βοηθαει, του το εξηγω οτι αυτο που κανει με εξοργιζει, γιατι περιμενω και το μονο που ακουω ειναι η σιωπη στο τηλεφωνο. στο τελος το κλεινω και αυτος δεν με ξαναπαιρνει ποτε, και το μονο που εχει να πει ειναι πως δεν ξερει τι να παει, δεν ξερει τι να κανει, δεν ξερει πως να με βοηθησει. καθε βραδυ τα ιδια και τα ιδια. σημερα δεν εχουμε μιλησει καθολου και αν τον παρω και του το πω θα μου πει πως δεν εστειλε η' δεν πηρε γιατι δεν εστειλα πρωτη.

δηλαδη γιατι παντα πρεπει εγω να κανω την πρωτη κινηση; εχει καταντησει κουραστικο αυτο και αποφασισα πως δεν προκειται να τον ξαναπαρω για να δω ποτε θα με παρει.

----------


## congato

Βρε κορίτσι μου καλό, τι περιμένεις? Αδιαφορεί, πως να βοηθήσει και χίλιες δυο δικαιολογίες.. αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι δεν του καίγεται καρφάκι. αφησέ τον, προσπάθησε να τον ξεπεράσεις και ξεκίνα την ζωή σου από την αρχή, με κάποιον που νοιάζεται για εσένα και θα σε κάνει ευτυχισμένη, με κατανοήση

----------


## αννα90

τοτε γιατι δεν με χωριζει; καθε φορα που του το λεω με παρακαλαει να μην τον αφησω..

----------


## kerasi

Γιατι να σε χωρισει? Χαζος ειναι? Παιδι δεν ηθελε απο σενα αλλα ειναι και αγραμματος. Δε λεμε οτι δε σε θελει, απλα στο μυαλο εχει μεσανυχτα. Να ναι μαζι σου με τους ορους του θελει.

----------


## Θεοφανία

...άννα, το ότι ο φίλος σου δεν ήθελε να γίνει πατέρας σε αυτή την ηλικία, μπορεί να είναι σκληρό τώρα, αλλά κάποια στιγμή θα καταλάβεις πως τελικά πήρατε τη σωστή απόφαση.
Πως μπορεί μια γυναίκα να βασιστει σε κάποιον που έχει κάνει σχέση/σεξ μόνο με αυτή και να στηρίξει πάνω του όνειρα για μια επιτυχημένη και ευτυχισμένη οικογένεια?
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ούτε ότι δεν σε αγαπάει, ούτε ότι στην άκρη του μυαλού του δεν υποφέρει και αυτός που δεν κρατήσατε το παιδί.
Είστε τόσο μικροί και τόσο άπειροι και οι δυο που μια τέτοια απόφαση σας πάει στον... τερματισμό του μαραθώνιου που λέγεται ζωή.
Είμαι σίγουρη πως στην τελική του απόφαση έπαιξε ρόλο η αντίδραση της οικογένειας του που θα έπεσαν πάνω του και ίσως είχαν χειρότερη αντιδραση απ ότι σου λέει και ότι κάποτε θα μάθεις.
Πρέπει να σκεφτείς καλύτερα πριν τον καταδικάσεις και να μπεις λίγο στη δική του αλλά και κατ επέκταση δική σας θέση.
Δε τον δικαιολογώ, απλά προσπάθησε να τον καταλάβεις και πάνω απ όλα μη βάζεις την αγάπη του σε ζυγαριά όπου απ τη μία είναι εσείς και από την άλλη το παιδί που χάθηκε.

----------


## αννα90

θεοφανια εχεις δικιο σε αυτο που λες ειδικα για τους γονεις, προσωπικα δεν ξερω τι ειπωθηκε αλλα οταν οι γονεις του το εμαθαν και μιλησε με τον πατερα του (απο το τηλεφωνο) ηταν ετοιμος να βαλει τα κλαμματα.
και βεβαια προσπαθω να τον καταλαβω αλλα οταν του μιλαω και αυτος δεν μπαινει καν στον κοπο να μου απαντησει εξοργιζομαι, και το μονο που εχει να πει πως δεν εχει πειρα και μπλοκαρει.

----------


## Gothly

Άννα απ'οσα λές και καταλαβαίνω, δε σε πίεσε κανεις να κάνεις έκτρωση, ούτε σε απείλησαν να μη κρατήσεις το παιδί.
Αν εσύ ήθελες να το κρατούσες θα το κρατούσες με κάθε κόστος.
Και πολυ απλα θα μπορούσατε αν το θελατε και οι δυο (βγαλε τους συγγενεις) να το κρατήσετε και χωρίς γάμο (που ηθελε ο πατερας σου). Επειδή δλδ οι γονείς θελουν γαμο τι.. εσείς σαν τα πρόβατα θα πατε για γάμο? ή επειδη δε θελουν εγγόνι δε θα κανετε εσεις παιδι? Μην αφηνεις τους αλλους να εισβάλουν τόσο πολύ στη ζωή σου. Είσαι 22 πλέον και οχι 15.
Δε σημαίνει οτι οταν καποιος είναι πατέρας μας οτι είναι και ο καλύτερος σύμβουλος!παραδειγμα λεω.

----------


## αννα90

κανεις πολυ μεγαλο λαθος οταν λες πως δεν με αναγκασαν, γιατι ναι ειμαι 22 αλλα πες μου οταν δεν εχω τιποτα, ουτε τους γονεις μου, ουτε το πατερα του παιδιου να με στηριζει, δεν εχω ουτε το πτυχιο μου, ουτε δουλεια και ειμαι εγκυος. πες μου εσυ με τι θα εβγαζες περα, ποιος θα πληρωνε για ολα τα εξοδα και επειτα ποιος θα βοηθουσε να μεγαλωσει αυτο το παιδι.
και αντε βρηκα λεφτα και το γεννησα μετα τι θα εκανα; θα παρατουσα τη σχολη για να βρω δουλεια ετσι; στην εποχη που ζουμε ποια δουλεια βασικα αλλα οκ πες οτι βρηκα, θα ειχα φουλ 8ωρο και ενα παιδι και θα προλαβαινα και σχολη; δεν νομιζω! απο την αλλη το παιδι ποιος θα το κρατουσε τοσες ωρες; 

και αν γυρισεις να μου πεις οτι στο τελος θα λυγιζαν οι γονεις μου, επετρεψε μου να σου πω γνωιζωντας τους καλυτερα οτι δεν θα το εκαναν, ειναι ξεροκεφαλοι και ο πατερας μου ειδικα μερα τη ντροπη που θα του ειχα δωσει θα με θεωρουσε νεκρη και θα μου απαγορευε να πατησω ποδι στο χωριο.
α
επιπλεον στην αθηνα ειμαι μονη, δεν εχω αδερφια, θειους τιποτα και να ειχα δηλαδη ουτε και ξερω αν θα επηρεαζονταν απο τους δικους μου και ουτε κατα ποσο θα βοηθουσαν.

αν ειχα καποιον απο αυτους να με στηριζει δεν θα φοβομουν και δεν θα εκανα αυτο που ηθελαν, αν λοιπον το οτι φοβηθηκα οτι δεν θα μπορω να το ζησω και θα πειναμε και οι δυο μας εσυ το βλεπεις οτι δεν δεχτηκα πιεση και οτι ηθελα και το εκανα τοτε ενταξει!

----------


## αννα90

και κατι αλλο, δεν τιθεται θεμα γαμου εδω και μαλιστα το ειχα πει και στον ιδιο το φιλο μου πως αν ειχα την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα θα το κρατουσα και δεν θα με ενοιαζε το τι ηθελε και εκεινος απαντησε πως κατα καποιο τροπο αυτο εκμεταλευεται! δηλαδη εγω τι επρεπε να κανω;; και οταν λεμε καθε κοστος εννοουμε και τη ζωη του παιδιου που θα ζουσε στη μιζερια;

----------


## kerasi

Αννουλα το να λιβανιζουμε το τι θα γινοταν αν κλπ κλπ δεν εχει καποιο νοημα. Εμαθες τωρα πως δουλευουν τα προφυλακτικα οποτε στο μελλον μπορεις να επιλεξεις ποτε θα γινεις μανουλα συνειδητα. Τα ψυχολογικα που περνας τα περναει η καθε γυναικα που περασε ολα οσα περασες εσυ, μετα απο ενα ευλογο διαστημα θα σου περασει. Τωρα τι γινεται ειναι το θεμα...που μενεις τωρα? το παλικαρι το βλεπεις? τι γινεται?

----------


## den_katalavenw...

παντα υπαρχουν και τα σωματεια που προστατευουν τις ανηπαντρες μητερες η τις εγκυες που εχουνε οικονομικο προβλημα...

τωρα θα μου πεις μεσα σε ολον τον πανικο σου τι να προτοσκευτεις ? 
οταν ολα διαλυονται και βλεπεις το αλλο σου μισο να σε προδιδει ε τι να λεμε τωρα ?

τωρα εγινες ποιο εμπειρη μην ανησυχεις... ας ελπισουμε οτι θα παρεις ποιο καλες αποφασεις αν ξαναγινει κατι τετοιο...


επισης δεν μας ειπες τωρα αυτο το ζωο τι σου λεει ? εξαιτιας του εγινε η εκτρωση και στο παιζει τωρα οτι ειναι και καλος ανθρωπος ? 

πως νευριαζω οταν καποιος σε πιεζει να κανεις κατι και μετα στο πεζει και οτι ειναι καλος... αφου ρε σκυλι εισαι αυταρχικος και εγωιστης και ολο πιεζεις τους γυρω σου να γινει το δικο σου ε μετα τι κλαις και μαλακιες οταν παει να σε χωρισει ?

αννα σου εχει πουλησει πολλυ παραμυθι το βοδι να ξερεις ρε ουτε ο αισοπος τοση φαντασια δεν ειχε :P

θα ηθελα να μαθω ομως αν του πεις οτι ξανα εισαι εγκυος τι θα κανει ? τον εχεις ρωτησει ?

βασικα ασχετα με το οτι σου πει εσυ τι πιστευεις οτι θα το κρατουσατε το δευτερο πεδι αν γινοτανε παλι κανενα ατυχημα ?

και επιτελους σβησε τα μυνηματα σου εχει γεμισει και δεν μπορουμε να σε πρηξουμε :P

----------


## Remedy

> ....
> κατεβηκα στα χειρουργια κλαιγοντας, οταν με ξαπλωσαν στο κρεβατι του χειρουργιου επαθα υστερια εκλαιγα, ετρεμα και χτυπιομουν, παρακαλουσα το γιατρο να μην το κανει
> ουτε αφηνα τον αναισθησιολογο να μου κανει την ενεση, μεχρι που ο γιατρος και μια νοσοκομα με ακινητοποιησαν και ο αναισθησιολογος τα καταφερε.
> 
> .....


αν συνεβη τετοιο πραγμα, θα επρεπε να κανεις καταγγελια στους συγκεκριμενους γιατρους και φανταζομαι οτι μπορεις και τωρα.
ο γιατρος υποχρεωνεται να ενθαρρυνει μια εγγυο να κρατησει το παιδι της.οχι να την αποτρεψει να κανει εκτρωση αν η ιδια ειναι συνειδητοποιημενη και θεωρει σοβαρους τους λογους της, αλλα οπωσδηποτε να την ενθαρρυνει αν θελει να το κρατησει.
αν καποιοι γιατροι ενω μετανιωσες ακομα και την τελευταια στιγμη, σε υποχρεωσαν να προχωρησεις στην εκτρωση, ειναι εγκληματιες και θα επρεπε και για το δικο σου δικιο αλλα και για πιθανες αλλες περιπτωσεις, να τους καταγγειλεις.

θελω ομως να σε ρωτησω το εξης:
αν ο φιλος σου σου ελεγε απο την αρχη οτι δεν ειναι ετοιμος για ενα παιδι και απο μεριας του δεν θαθελε να γεννηθει αυτο το παιδι, και δεν αλλαζε γνωμη στην πορεια οπως τωρα, θα ειχες την ιδια σταση και τις ιδιες σκεψεις γι αυτον?

----------


## Remedy

> κανεις πολυ μεγαλο λαθος οταν λες πως δεν με αναγκασαν, γιατι ναι ειμαι 22 αλλα πες μου οταν δεν εχω τιποτα, ουτε τους γονεις μου, ουτε το πατερα του παιδιου να με στηριζει, δεν εχω ουτε το πτυχιο μου, ουτε δουλεια και ειμαι εγκυος. πες μου εσυ με τι θα εβγαζες περα, ποιος θα πληρωνε για ολα τα εξοδα και επειτα ποιος θα βοηθουσε να μεγαλωσει αυτο το παιδι.
> και αντε βρηκα λεφτα και το γεννησα μετα τι θα εκανα; θα παρατουσα τη σχολη για να βρω δουλεια ετσι; στην εποχη που ζουμε ποια δουλεια βασικα αλλα οκ πες οτι βρηκα, θα ειχα φουλ 8ωρο και ενα παιδι και θα προλαβαινα και σχολη; δεν νομιζω! απο την αλλη το παιδι ποιος θα το κρατουσε τοσες ωρες; 
> 
> και αν γυρισεις να μου πεις οτι στο τελος θα λυγιζαν οι γονεις μου, επετρεψε μου να σου πω γνωιζωντας τους καλυτερα οτι δεν θα το εκαναν, ειναι ξεροκεφαλοι και ο πατερας μου ειδικα μερα τη ντροπη που θα του ειχα δωσει θα με θεωρουσε νεκρη και θα μου απαγορευε να πατησω ποδι στο χωριο.
> α
> επιπλεον στην αθηνα ειμαι μονη, δεν εχω αδερφια, θειους τιποτα και να ειχα δηλαδη ουτε και ξερω αν θα επηρεαζονταν απο τους δικους μου και ουτε κατα ποσο θα βοηθουσαν.
> 
> αν ειχα καποιον απο αυτους να με στηριζει δεν θα φοβομουν και δεν θα εκανα αυτο που ηθελαν, αν λοιπον το οτι φοβηθηκα οτι δεν θα μπορω να το ζησω και θα πειναμε και οι δυο μας εσυ το βλεπεις οτι δεν δεχτηκα πιεση και οτι ηθελα και το εκανα τοτε ενταξει!


Αννα, οι περισσοτερες κοπελες που φτανουν να αποφασισουν μια εκτρωση, το κανουν για τους λογους που περιγραφεις παραπανω. πολυ λιγες ειναι αυτες που απλα δεν θελουν παιδια στην ζωη τους.
αυτο δεν κανει την αποφαση τους , αποφαση καποιων αλλων. δικη τους ειναι η αποφαση , οπως και δικη τους ειναι οσων αποφασιζουν να κρατησουν ενα παιδι παρολο που αντιμετωπιζουν ολα αυτα που περιγραφεις. αυτο δεν κανει εσενα που δεν το κρατησες, "κακια" και τις αλλες "καλες". το θεμα ειναι ιδιαιτερα δυσκολο και δεν ειναι ευκολο καποιος να μοιραζει ευθυνες αν δεν το εχει αντιμετωπισει.
Δυστυχως η πολιτεια δεν βοηθαει αποτελεσματικα οπως σε αλλες χωρες και συμφωνω οτι θα επρεπε να 'φτυσεις αιμα" και πιθανα να εγκαταλειψεις σπουδες και καριερα για να κρατησεις αυτο το παιδι. αυτο ομως δεν υποχρεωνει τους αλλους,ουτε καν τους γονεις σου να εχουν τις δικες σου αποψεις για την τεκνοποιηση...
υπαρχει μια πραγματικοτητα αυτη την στιγμη που δεν αλλαζει κι αυτο αντι να σε απελπιζει, καλο ειναι να σε ανακουφισει. ΟΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΕΓΙΝΕ.
εισαι νεα κοπελα και θα εχεις ευκαιριες να κανεις παιδια αν τα θελεις τοσο πολυ. φροντισε να ερθουν στον κοσμο επιθυμητα και με καλες προυποθεσεις ωστε να μην ξαναμπεις ποτε πια σε τετοια διλληματα και μεχρι τοτε, την αντισυλληψη σου και τα ματια σου...

----------


## αννα90

remedy συμφωνω σε οσα λες και εννοειται πως καταλογιζω ευθυνες και στον εαυτο μου ομως με φοβιζε πολυ το γεγονος οτι δεν ειχα δικα μου χρηματα, καταρχας ουτε δικο μου σπιτι γιατι εφοσον συγκατοικουμε το εχουμε μισο μισο. το γεγονος ομως πως θα βρισκομουν στο δρομο χωρις καθολου λεφτα με φρικαρε, ξερω δεν ακουγεται ωραιο αυτο που λεω και μπορεις να μου πεις οτι θα μπορουσα να το ρισκαρω αλλα ειχα το δικαιωμα να ρισκαρω για τη ζωη αυτου του παιδιου; σαφως και αν ημουν σιγουρη πως θα ειχα καποια χρηματα για να του εξασφαλιζω στεγη και οτι αλλο χρειαζοταν διχως σκεψη θα το κρατουσα ακομα και αν μου γυρνουσαν την πλατη οι δικοι μου.

τωρα για το φιλο μου που ρωτησατε να σας πω πως πλεον λεει οτι το εχει μετανιωσει και οτι δεν θα επρεπε να με εχει πιεσει. οσο για δευτερη εγκυμοσυνη αποκλειεται γιατι παιρνω αντισυλληπτικα που δεν υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση να παει κατι στραβα.

----------


## Remedy

> remedy συμφωνω σε οσα λες και εννοειται πως καταλογιζω ευθυνες και στον εαυτο μου ομως με φοβιζε πολυ το γεγονος οτι δεν ειχα δικα μου χρηματα, καταρχας ουτε δικο μου σπιτι γιατι εφοσον συγκατοικουμε το εχουμε μισο μισο. το γεγονος ομως πως θα βρισκομουν στο δρομο χωρις καθολου λεφτα με φρικαρε, ξερω δεν ακουγεται ωραιο αυτο που λεω και μπορεις να μου πεις οτι θα μπορουσα να το ρισκαρω αλλα ειχα το δικαιωμα να ρισκαρω για τη ζωη αυτου του παιδιου; σαφως και αν ημουν σιγουρη πως θα ειχα καποια χρηματα για να του εξασφαλιζω στεγη και οτι αλλο χρειαζοταν διχως σκεψη θα το κρατουσα ακομα και αν μου γυρνουσαν την πλατη οι δικοι μου.
> 
> τωρα για το φιλο μου που ρωτησατε να σας πω πως πλεον λεει οτι το εχει μετανιωσει και οτι δεν θα επρεπε να με εχει πιεσει. οσο για δευτερη εγκυμοσυνη αποκλειεται γιατι παιρνω αντισυλληπτικα που δεν υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση να παει κατι στραβα.


αν δεν το καταλαβες, εγω δεν σου καταλογιζω το οτι δεν το κρατησες.δεν χρειαζεται να μου δικαιολογεισαι. κι εγω το ιδιο θα εκανα στην θεση σου....
σου λεω μονο οτι αδικα ταλαιπωρεισαι με αρνητικες σκεψεις για τα σογια σας, γιατι καλο θα ηταν να συμπονουσαν και να βοηθουσαν, δεν εχουν καμια υποχρεωση ομως.

χαιρομαι που ελαβες ηδη αντισυλληπτικα μετρα  :Smile: 
οκ, ο φιλος σου αποδεικνυει για ακομα μια φορα την ανωριμοτητα του, λεγοντας και ξελεγοντας και ξαναλεγοντας.... αυτον τον πατερα που δεν ξερει τι του γινεται, ηθελες για το παιδι σου?
μπορει οταν πηξει το μυαλο του να γινει ο καλυτερος απ ολους,τωρα ομως ειναι πλεον απο εμφανες οτι δεν ειναι ετοιμος ουτε ωριμος ουτε ψυχικα ουτε οικονομικα να αντιμετωπισει σαν ενηλικας μια τετοια κατασταση κι ας ειναι 22.
αν νοιωθεις καλα μαζι του συνεχισε και προσπαθηστε μαζι να το ξεπερασετε και να ηρεμησετε.
αν εχει ξενερωσει η ζωη σου και δεν λειτουργεις πια μαζι του, παρε καποιες αποστασεις. μεινε μονη η στους γονεις σου μεχρι να δεις τι θελεις απο αυτον κι απο την σχεση σας.

----------


## αννα90

βασικα εδω ερχεται το ''αστειο'' της υποθεσης γιατι ειναι μια χαρα οικονομικα ανεξαρτητος..βγαζει περιπου απο 800 εως 1000 ευρω το μηνα. αυτο ειναι που μου την εδινε περισσοτερο το γεγονος οτι αλλοι στην ηλικια του δεν εχουν τιποτα, ουτε καν δουλεια ενω αυτος και μονος του μενει και χρηματα δικα του βγαζει και του περισσευουν..απλα το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχει προλαβει να ζησει πολλα και αυτο ηταν που τον πειραζε..

----------


## Remedy

> βασικα εδω ερχεται το ''αστειο'' της υποθεσης γιατι ειναι μια χαρα οικονομικα ανεξαρτητος..βγαζει περιπου απο 800 εως 1000 ευρω το μηνα. αυτο ειναι που μου την εδινε περισσοτερο το γεγονος οτι αλλοι στην ηλικια του δεν εχουν τιποτα, ουτε καν δουλεια ενω αυτος και μονος του μενει και χρηματα δικα του βγαζει και του περισσευουν..απλα το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχει προλαβει να ζησει πολλα και αυτο ηταν που τον πειραζε..


και φτανουν 800 και 1000 ευρω για μια οικογενεια? μην ακους τις ειδησεις...
περα απο αυτο ,ηταν εμφανες οτι ο τυπος δεν ειναι ετοιμος. αλλιως θα επεμενε κοντρα στους γονεις. μαλλον αρπαχτηκε απο την αντιρρηση των γονιων, δεν ηταν αυτη η αιτια.
εσυ, περα απο το ατυχες γεγονος εισαι ετοιμη για οικογενεια και τωρα? αν ναι, ειστε σε αλλη φαση ζωης και θα το ξαναβρεις μπροστα σου στην σχεση σας.

----------


## αννα90

κοιτα προφανως και δεν φτανουν απλα το ειπα για να δειξω οτι αλλοι κανουν οικογενεια με πολυ λιγοτερα και στη τελικη θα μπορουσα να δουλεψω κι εγω. θελω να πω πως οταν υπαρχει διαθεση ολα γινονται, εχω συναντησει ατομα που εχουν χειροτερες δουλειες απο του φιλου μου και παιρνουν ψυχουλα και ομως προσπαθουν.
μια κοπελα που γνωριζω ειναι εγκυος και μαλιστα παει σχολειο και θα το κρατησει, ο φιλος της ειναι ενας απλος ανειδικευτος εργατης αλλα οι γονεις λειατου τους στηριζουν, σαφως και η ζωη τους δεν θα ειναι μελι γαλα αλλα τουλαχιστον θα το προσπαθησουν.

οσον αφορα εμενα, ναι ειμαι ατομο που μου αρεσει η οικογενεια και τα παιδια αλλα δεν ηταν μεσα στα αμεσα σχεδια μου το να μπω απο τωρα σε μια τετοια κατασταση, ομως μετα απο ολο αυτο μου εχει γινει λιγο εμμονη ιδεα.

----------


## congato

Και γιατί να σε χωρίσει? φυσικό δεν είναι να μείνει και καλά "κοντά" σου?αυτός λογικά σε θέλει, το παιδί δεν ήθελε, και σαφώς υποτίθεται ότι θέλει να σε βοηθήσει τώρα? Όπως λέει και το κεράσι, να είσαι μαζί του υπό όρους, όπως θέλει και νιώθει άνετα αυτός, δεν τον ενδιαφέρει τι περνάει η δική σου ψυχή. Προσπάθησες πολλές φορές νομίζω να πάρεις απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματα σου, γιατί όμως δεν πήρες? γιατί τα συνοδεύει μια σιωπή? γιατί δεν έχει τι να πει ή γιατί τον βολεύει έτσι όπως έχουν τα πράγματα και δεν θέλει να σε χάσει με τις απαντήσεις που θα πάρεις? Σκέψου...

----------


## Lou!

άννα συμφωνώ σε όλα όσα σου έγραψε η ρέμεντυ!  :Smile: 

ουφ! απαλλάσσομαι από το να γράφω πολλά!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

εγώ δεν νομίζω πάντως ότι ο φίλος σου σε κοροϊδεύει. μου φαίνεται πολύ ανθρώπινο και κατανοητό αυτό που σου λέει. αυτός δεν είναι σε φάση που επιθυμεί να γίνει πατέρας, η εγκυμοσύνη ήταν ανεπιθύμητη, δεν σου είχε τάξει να σε αφήσει έγκυο, σου είπε ότι αυτός το παιδί δεν το θέλει, διότι δεν θέλει να γίνει πατέρας.

εσύ αν ήθελες και μπορούσες, θα μπορούσες να το κρατήσεις μόνη σου. δεν το κράτησες επειδή δεν μπορούσες, όχι επειδή δεν ήθελες. σεβαστή η απόφασή σου.

το ότι πονάς για ένα μωρό που ήθελες να κρατήσεις, είναι κατανοητό. από την άλλη μπορείς να εξαναγκάσεις με το ζόρι κι έναν άλλο άνθρωπο να γίνεις πατέρας χωρίς να το θέλει; νιώθεις θυμωμένη και πληγωμένη από το φίλο σου επειδή δεν σε στήριξε να κρατήσεις το μωρό και "σε εξανάγκασε" να το ρίξεις. δηλ σου έβαλε πιστόλι στον κρόταφο; σε ανάγκασε να κάνεις έκτρωση με το ζόρι;

προφανώς όχι. αυτό που εννοείς είναι ότι ουσιαστικά είχες σαν ενδόμυχη επιθυμία να θέλει κι αυτός ό,τι κι εσύ και να προχωρήσετε από κοινού για το κρατήσετε, ή να παραβιάσει τα δικά του θέλω, για να ικανοποιήσει τα δικά σου. ξέρεις, σε μία σχέση υπάρχουν τα θέλω δύο ανθρώπων, δεν είσαι μόνο εσύ! υπάρχει και ο φίλος σου με τις δικές του ανάγκες και επιθυμίες.

οπότε τελικά δεν σε εξανάγκασε να το ρίξεις, απλά δεν ήταν διατεθειμένος να σε στηρίξει από τη στιγμή που τα θέλω του ήταν διαφορετικά και εσύ το έριξες διότι δεν μπορούσες να το μεγαλώσεις μόνη σου.

συνεπώς τα πράγματα είναι πολύ διαφορετικά από ό,τι μας τα παρουσιάζεις. άλλο σε εξανάγκασε, άλλο δεν σε στήριξε σε ανεπιθύμητη εγκυμοσύνη. θα ήταν ωραίο να σε στήριζε, αλλά δεν ήταν υποχρεωμένος! όχι τουλάχιστον σε μία κοινωνία που επιτρέπει τις εκτρώσεις και είναι επαρκώς φιλελεύθερη.

αν θέλεις πολύ να κάνεις παιδί, μπορείς να το συζητήσεις σοβαρά μαζί του, και αν αυτός δεν θέλει, τότε θα πρέπει να βρεις κάποιον άλλο άντρα που να θέλει! δεν μπορείς να πιέζεις αυτόν που έχεις να κάνει αυτά που θες εσύ!

σόρι αν ακούγομαι σκληρή, αλλά νομίζω ότι ο θυμός σου τελικά οφείλεται στις δικές σου παράλογες απαιτήσεις και όχι σε κακή συμπεριφορά του αγοριού σου.

το ότι δεν σου απαντάει όταν τον κατηγοράς ότι αυτός φταίει που είσαι σε τέτοια κατάσταση είναι μάλλον διότι δεν ξέρει τι να σου πει. το ότι δεν σε παίρνει τηλέφωνο αυτός είναι μάλλον επειδή δεν έχει καμία όρεξη να σε ακούει να γκρινιάζεις και να τον κατηγοράς για το γεγονός ότι πήρες την έκτρωση τόσο βαριά!

χμμμ.... τελικά έγραψα και πάλι πολλά!  :Smile:

----------


## αννα90

ωραια, συμφωνω σε οσα λες αλλα να σου πω κατι Lou; πες μου εσυ αφου υποτιθεται οτι σε μια σχεση μετρανε τα θελω και των δυο γιατι εχουν μεγαλυτερη βαρυτητα τα δικα του θελω και οχι τα δικα μου; και οταν μαλιστα ζητησα να κρατησω το μωρο μονη μου και του ειπα αν θελει μονο να το αναγνωρισει η απαντηση του ηταν πως δεν θα επιτρεψει να γεννηθει και βρηκε συμφωνους και ολους τους υπολοιπους..πες μου λοιπον σε μια τετοια κοινωνια συμπεριλαμβανομενων της μητερας μου, του αδερφου μου και των δικων του γιατι ολοι σταθηκαν στο τι θελει εκεινος και οχι στο τι θελω εγω;; κανεις δεν μου ειπε ωραια δεν το θελει αυτος αλλα κρατα το μονη σου και το μονο που ηξεραν να πουν ηταν οτι η' το ριχνω η' ειμαι μονη μου;;; υπερτονιζωντας μου οτι δεν εχω μια;;;;
δηλαδη εγω τι ειμαι και η γνωμη μου και το σωμα μου δεν μετρανε;;
ουτε εγω ηθελα να γινω μητερα στη κατασταση και στην ηλικια που βρισκομαι αλλα ετυχε δηλαδη οτι συμβαινει τυχαια αν δεν μας αρεσει το ξεφορτωνομαστε;;
και συγνωμη αλλα οταν και ο ιδιος γυρισε και μου ειπε οτι γνωριζει πως δεν εχω χρηματα και γι'αυτο δεν μπορω να το κρατησω και να το ζησω και το εκμεταλευεται ναι το θεωρω εξαναγκασμο!ειδαλως ηξερε πως δεν θα με ενοιαζε η γνωμη κανενος και θα το κρατουσα!

και οχι δεν γκρινιαζω στο τηλεφωνο απλως δεν μπορω να το ξεχασω και να ειμαι χα χα χα στο τηλεφωνο λες και δεν συνεβη τιποτα οπως θελει ο ιδιος.
και πριν σχολιασετε το οτιδηποτε βαλ'τε πρωτα τον εαυτο σας και τους δικους σας ανθρωπους σε αυτη τη θεση..αν θα συνεβαινε στις κορες σας η' σε εσας τις ιδιες!

και να αναφερθω σε κατι που δεν ειχα αναφερθει στην αρχη..2 βραδυα πριν την εκτρωση εμαθε για την εγκυμοσυνη και ο αδερφος μου την αμεσως επομενη ημερα και χωρις να νοιαστει για το τι θελω εγω μονο και μονο γιατι ο φιλος μου δεν το ηθελε και γιατι η οικογενεια μου δεν θα επετρεπε ποτε να το κρατησω μονη μου και να γελαει ο κοσμος μαζι μας κατα τη γνωμη τους, με πηγαν και οι δυο απο κοινου στο γιατρο και την αμεσως επομενη στη κλινικη για την εκτρωση..εγω τι επρεπε να κανω, να το σκασω κατα τη γνωμη σας και να παω που και να κανω τι;;;

δεν ηταν ψυχολογικος εκβιασμος;;; δεν βρηκα ουτε εναν ανθρωπο να με στηριξει..ολοι τους υποτιθεται με αγαπανε ποιος νοιαστηκε ομως πραγματικα για εμενα;
και τωρα εγω ειμαι η γκρινιαρα που τους ενοχλω στα τηλεφωνα;;;
οκ δεχτη η γνωμη σου και σεβαστη αλλα την θεωρω λαθος!

----------


## Lou!

με τα νέα δεδομένα που ανέφερες, ναι, θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ότι πολλά σημεία είναι ψυχολογικός εκβιασμός.

εγώ είχα καταλάβει ότι του ζήτησες να είναι ο πατέρας του παιδιού με ό,τι ευθύνες συνεπάγεται αυτό. και εκεί πάνω απάντησα ότι δεν μπορείς να εξαναγκάζεις τους άλλους.

τώρα αν απλά το μόνο που του ζήτησες είναι να σου το αναγνωρίσει, και αυτός σου είπε ότι θα σου απαγορεύσει και να το γεννήσεις, αυτό είναι απαράδεκτο και έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα να θυμώενεις.

για αυτά που γράφεις για τον αδερφό σου και τον πατέρα σου και διάφορα ότι δεν είχαν καμία όρεξη να σε στηρίξουν, ότι δεν θα σου επέτρεπαν ποτέ να το κρατήσεις μόνη σου και για τη νοοτροπία χωριού που μάλλον διέπει τους δικούς σου, είσαι άτυχη, διότι έχεις μαλάκες γονείς και συγγενείς. αλλά και πάλι, ακόμα και αν η μαλακία τους βαράει κόκκινο, δεν μπορείς να τους πιέσεις να σε βοηθήσουν αν δεν το ήθελαν.

οπότε τελικά αν είσαι πραγματίστρια δεν είχες επιλογές ουσιαστικά. ήταν μονόδρομος αυτό που έκανες. αυτό που σου κοπάναγαν, το που θα πας με ένα μωρό και με τί λεφτά, το ξέρεις κι εσύ πολύ καλά ότι θα κατέληγες στο παγκάκι! και γι' αυτό δεν τα βρόντηξες να φύγεις. επειδή το ξέρεις και εσύ η ίδια.

αν και δεν είμαι φαν των παιδιών, καταλαβαίνω [όσο μπορώ να καταλάβω] ότι αφού εσύ το ήθελες και δεν βρήκες στήριξη από κανέναν και σου φέρθηκαν οι δικοί σου άνθρωποι σκληρά και ότι το μόνο που τους ένοιαζε ήταν να γίνει η έκτρωση για να μην μαθευτεί στο χωριό και καθόλου το πώς ένιωσες κλπ, ότι ένιωσες σκατά και πολύ θυμωμένη, πληγωμένη κι αδικημένη!!! έχεις κι εσύ το δίκιο σου. απλά δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να αναγκάζουμε τους άλλους να μας στηρίζουν σε αυτό που θέλουμε να κάνουμε, αν δεν το θέλουν και οι ίδιοι. ακόμα κι αν αυτό που ήθελες ήταν πολύ λογικό, υγιές και άνθρώπινο, όπως το να γεννήσεις το παιδί.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Συνηθως τα θεματα αυτης της κατηγοριας δν τα διαβαζω, αλλα ειδα "απωλεια παιδιου" κ αρχικα πηγε το μυαλο μ οτι θα εισαι καμια μητερα π εχασε το παιδι της απο τροχαιο δυστυχημα η απο ανιατη ασθενεια η δν ξερω γω τι αλλο.. διαβασα μεχρι τη 2η σελιδα στη μεση, μετα κουραστηκα.. θα συμφωνησω καπου με τον κεραση (περιεργο, κι ομως συνεβη) που σου λεει ο,τι εγινε εγινε, το θεμα ειναι τι κανεις απο δω κ μπρος. ετσι ειναι κ επειδη παρολα αυτα μπορει να φαινεται υπεραπλουστευμενο αυτο π σ λεω επειδη δν εχω ζησει κατι αναλογο κ επειδη ουσιαστικα απ ο,τι εχω διαβασει εδω μεσα το πενθος εχει καποια σταδια (αρνηση, θυμος, οργη, καταθλιψη, αποδοχη)-( επιγραμματικα οπως τα θυμαμαι, καποιος π τα ξερει καλυτερα η τα χει ζησει αν θελει ας με διορθωσει), κ επειδη ενδεχεται να εισαι σε φαση πενθους (τωρα ποιο σταδιο απο τα παραπανω δν γνωριζω να σου πω), επειδη σε εχει επηρεασει το γεγονος σε μεγαλο βαθμο κ για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα απ οταν συνεβη, το οποιο δεν κατηγορω μιας κ εγω στη θεση σου μπορει να το βιωνα πολυ χειροτερα, εχω να σου προτεινω να επισκεφτεις καποιον ειδικο (ψυχολογο κατα προτιμηση) κ να συζητησεις κ να βρεθει μια γραμμη πλευσης.

τωρα οσο για τη σχεση σου, ασχετως αμα ειναι αδιαφορος κ εσκεμμενα δν δινει σημασια κ εσκεμμενα σε πληγωσε, η εαν ειναι ενας αβγαλτος χωριατης π οντως δν ξερει πως να φερθει κ πως να διαχειριστει την ολη κατασταση, η προταση μου ειναι μια : χωρισε τον, σπασε τη σχεση, βγες απο αυτο π ζεις κ θα δεις οτι θα ξελαφρωσεις ψυχολογικα κ ως προς το αλλο θεμα, οσο εισαι μαζι του ακομα κ αθελητα επηρεαζεσαι δυσμενως. χωρισε τον κ θα δεις ενα βαρος θα φυγει. η ζωη ειναι μπροστα σου κ ειναι κριμα να καθοριζεσαι απο μια κατασταση π εξελιχθηκε ασχημα για σενα, θα κανεις ενα σωρο σχεσεις με αξιολογους ανθρωπους στο μελλον κ θα σου δοθει η ευκαιρια να γινεις μητερα κατω απο ωριμη επιλογη κ σκεψη με συνεση. αυτα κουραγιο κ καλη δυναμη  :Smile:

----------


## αννα90

κοιτα Lou δεν ζητησα απο κανεναν να αναλαβει ευθυνες..και απο τους δικους μου το μονο που ηθελα ηταν να με στηριξουν στην αποφαση μου και να μην μου βαλουν το μαχαιρι στο λαιμο ως προς τα χρηματα γιατι ως φοιτητρια με σπουδαζουν και με τρεφουν..ουτε θα ζητουσα παραπανω χρηματα ουτε κατι αλλο..αλλα οταν σου λενε, το σπιτι που μενεις το πληρωνουμε εμεις, τρως απο τα λεφτα που σου στελνουμε εμεις και παει λεγοντας τι να κανεις;
και βεβαια δεν αγχωνομουν για τον εαυτο μου, οτι θα χασω τα ψωνια και το καφε, ποτε δεν ημουν υπερβολικη με τα λεφτα και τις βολτες, αυτο που με αγχωνε ηταν πως αντε και το γεννουσα το παιδι, με τι θα το ετρεφα, με τι πληρωνα τον γιατρο, τις πανες, τα ρουχα του;
αυτο ηταν το αγχος μου..δεν ξερω ισως και να ειμαι εγωιστρια που σκεφτομουν ετσι..

τελος παντων, εχω αρχισει και νιωθω καλυτερα..και οσο περναει ο καιρος πιστευω θα γινομαι ολο και καλυτερα.
σας ευχαριστω πολυ που ασχολειστε!

----------


## *Ghost*

> κατεβηκα στα χειρουργια κλαιγοντας, οταν με ξαπλωσαν στο κρεβατι του χειρουργιου επαθα υστερια εκλαιγα, ετρεμα και χτυπιομουν, παρακαλουσα το γιατρο να μην το κανει
> ουτε αφηνα τον αναισθησιολογο να μου κανει την ενεση, μεχρι που ο γιατρος και μια νοσοκομα με ακινητοποιησαν και ο αναισθησιολογος τα καταφερε.


Κορίτσι μου όμορφο, αυτό που σου κάνανε όχι μόνο δεν είναι "οκ", είναι αντιεπαγγελματικό, παράνομο και παραβιαση των ανθρωπίνων δικαιομάτων!! Είσαι ενήλικας και κανεις, ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν μπορει να σε αναγκάσει να κανεις εκτρωση! Ακόμα και ο ψυχολογικός εξαναγκασμός είναι νομικά δικάσιμος, πόσο μάλλον το οτι σε αναγκάσανε παρά την θελησή σου με σωματική βια! Οι γιατροί και οι νοσηλευτές που σε αναλάβανε πρέπει να τους αφαιρεθεί η άδεια και να πανε φυλακη! Κορίτσι μου, έχεις τον νόμο με το μέρος σου, αυτό που σου συνέβει είναι παράνομο και όλοι όσοι έπαιξαν με την ζωή σου και πήραν αποφάσεις για το σώμα σου χωρίς την εγκρισή σου πρέπει να πληρώσουν! Μην το αφησεις ετσι, δεν ειναι απ τις καταστασεις που απλως "πρεπει να ξεπερασεις"! Ηταν εγκλημα! Ψαξε συλλογους προστασιας των δικαιωματων των γυναικων και ζητα την βοηθεια και την στηριξη τους για να κινηθεις νομικα! Στην αναγκη βγες στα καναλια! Αυτοι οι εγκληματιες γιατροι θα συνεχισουν να το κανουν αν δεν τους σταματησει καποιος! Ας εισαι η τελευταια που υπεφερες στα χερια τους! 

Λυπαμαι παρα πολυ για ότι εζησες, ειναι πραγματικα τραγικο να συμβαινουν αυτα στον 21ο αιωνα, σε μια χωρα της ευρωπαικης ενωσης. 

Υ.Γ. Δεν ξερω αν το συνειδητοποιείς αλλα η περιληψη της ιστοριας ειναι "συνεβη ενα γεγονος που δεν αρεσε στην οικογενεια, πηρανε την ιδιοκτησια τους (την κορη) που τους δημιουργουσε προβλημα στο image, την παραδωσανε σε εναν γιατρο και ειπανε 'φτιαξε την!', και ο γιατρος πηρε το κτημα της οικογενειας και εκανε οτι του ειπαν. the end."

----------


## *Ghost*

Μου φαινεται αδιανοητο... Ενω κανονικα όταν έχεις ραντεβου για εκτρωση μπορείς σε οποιαδηποτε φάση πριν ξεκινησει η διαδικασια να αλλαξεις γνωμη και να αποχωρησεις, στην περιπτωση σου όχι μόνο δεν σεβάστηκαν την επιλογή σου ότι ΔΕΝ θες να κάνεις έκτρωση και το δήλωσες ξεκάθαρα, αντίθετα σε ακινητοποιησαν με την βία και σου έκαναν αναισθησια ΕΝΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΕΣ! ....Πραγματικα απιστευτο.....

----------


## betelgeuse

Και σηκωνει μεχρι και φυλακιση , αν βεβαιως φτασει στα δικαστηρια η υποθεση.

----------

